# "Finding Sable"- Spitfire Sable & Albion First Impressions Test



## Dan Stearn (Jun 2, 2013)

Just purchased Sable Vol. 1 yesterday, and finally got the chance to load it into my template and have a quick play around with it today, with this being the first thing I came up with. Just using the default stereo mix with a touch of MIR and Albion, so nothing fancy, which gives you a pretty good of the sound of these two libraries out of the box with very little tweaking.

Apart from Sable & Albion, there's a little bit of Hollywood Brass in the second half (2FH & Solo Trumpet), plus a VSL piccolo and a few bits and pieces of percussion, but by and large this is mainly just Sable & Albion 

Let me know what you think or if you have any questions. First impressions for me at least were good!

http://soundcloud.com/danstearn/finding-sable


----------

